# My male cockatiel is nesting??



## Jayloveszee (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello! I recently inherited a cockatiel, Boudreax, who's believed to be an 8yr old male. We know he's never laid eggs or nested, yet over the last month he's been exhibiting some bizarre nesting behaviour. He sits at the bottom of his cage for most of the day, shreds the paper that covers the bottom to little pieces, and is VERY protective (and hisses) when anyone comes near the cage. We've also noticed that his droppings have become extremely large, watery, and they smell (whereas they never did before).

Does this mean Boudreaux is a female, or is it possible for males to nest in this manner? This has been going on for over a month, and there's been no egg, and no change in behavior. We're very confused and don't know what to do!

Does anyone know what this could mean? THANKS for your help!!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I pointed out in your intro thread that Boudreaux is in fact a female and it sounds like she is nesting. 

Here is the thread on hormone control, it has ways to reduce breeding hormones, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330

If you can get a grate for the bottom of the cage that would help so she doesnt have access to the paper on the bottom which she sees as nesting material.


----------



## Jayloveszee (Dec 29, 2012)

Got it, thanks! I'll read the thread and look into getting a grate for HER 

Cupid and Aero are super cute!!!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

BTW males can do this sort of thing too but it doesn't seem to be very common. I used to have a definitely male cockatiel who would spend hours sitting on invisible eggs in the bottom of the cage.


----------

